# H2 - Auto Commit abschalten



## beat (31. Aug 2008)

Hallo zusammen

Gibt es eine Möglichkeit bei der h2 Datenbank im embedded modus das auto commit abzuschalten.
Bei meiner applikation gibt es einen anwendungsfall bei dem der user datenmanipulationen bei unterschiedlichen tables durchführt und nachdem
dies geschehen ist soll dem user die möglichkeit gegeben werden das ganze zu persistieren oder alle änderungen zu verwerfen. Und am einfachsten würde das eben mit commit/rollback gehen da ich mir so die implementierung eines "transaction managers" sparen würde... Hab dazu allerdings nix in der doku gefunden, also nur dass es im server mode geht. 

hat jemand eine idee wie das gehen könnte?

danke und lg


----------



## maki (31. Aug 2008)

http://www.h2database.com/html/grammar.html#setautocommit


----------



## Guest (31. Aug 2008)

tja, da hab ich wohl was übersehen...

danke auf jeden fall


----------



## robertpic71 (31. Aug 2008)

Variante 1:
Bei jeder JDBC-Connection läßt sicher das Autocommit auch aus- und einschalten.

http://java.sun.com/j2se/1.4.2/docs/api/java/sql/Connection.html#setAutoCommit(boolean)

Variante 2:
per SQL Befehl

SET AUTOCOMMIT {TRUE | ON | FALSE | OFF}

Switches auto commit on or off.
This setting can be appended to the database URL: jdbc:h2:test;AUTOCOMMIT=OFF
Example:
SET AUTOCOMMIT OFF

Variante 3:
Bei Verwendung eines Connectionspools, läßt sich das dort definieren.


/Robert


----------

